# how wide a splash plate



## flatboat (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok ,I was gonna put a splash plate on my boat , found an old cutting board {plastic } cut it to fit when the motor is tucked all the way in its almost to the foot up a little from the top of the shoe . it's about 15" wide well I got to thinking ,is that to wide . I've seen em 8" up to 18" is there a right width ,before I mount this thing I thought i'd better check , I also found out that if I stuck a $2 plastic ball in the void in the jack plate it eliminates ALL the splash from the foot from going in my boat. So with that said do I even need a splash gard?


----------



## hotshotinn (Jun 11, 2014)

yes there you go


----------

